# NEW TO THE AREA



## Deano206 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello all, I am new to the area, just stationed here from Wisconsin. I am looking for any lakes/ponds in the Penscola area where I could hook into some hawgs. Any help with this would be greatly appreciated.

Dean


----------

